# How to become..??



## Stacechad1 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm looking to become an online travel agent/consultant as I spend the majority of the year traveling. I have been returning to Australia to work as a nurse, however am looking for something I am passionate about that will also give me the freedom to continue traveling and living in different places, such as an online travel consultant. (If you have any other ideas I am SUPER happy to hear them) I am 23, have been traveling since I turned 18, have since learnt Spanish and have seen a variety of countries from Asia, to the Pacific, to South and Central America, to France and some of the USA. For this whole time I have researched, found the cheapest most comfortable and convenient flights, researched hotels and found great deals relating to both mine and my boyfriends trips and now have friends asking me to help plan their trips as well! I have had prior customer service and sales experience, however i consider nursing very customer service based as well. 

My question is do you or the industry believe I should have some related qualifications before applying for positions? Or what can I do to make myself stand out for these online positions? 
I believe I would be able to share my experiences, knowledge and passion through this career and am very interested to hear how I can make it happen! 

Best regards and thank you for your time.


----------

